# Wire Crates



## Schya (Oct 29, 2009)

Whats the best size wire crates for our dogs? Dozer's still a puppy but i want to go ahead and get a nice wire crate with a divider. And where is the best place to purchase a nice quality one that wont break my charge card in half haha.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Just a heads up, most of my APBT have chewed and gone straight through wire cages, we never use them anymore.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> Just a heads up, most of my APBT have chewed and gone straight through wire cages, we never use them anymore.


With that said, I still use them, but I wear my dogs out in the morning, and keep an eye on em regardless. I always have something in their to hold their attention... But these are very strong dogs, and if they want out bad enough, or are frustrated bad enough... Well there goes your crate


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

valuecrate.com you won't find a cheaper price. Make sure you calculate the height and length of the puppy so when he is old he can fully stand and turn.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

What breed is your puppy? An APBT only needs the med sized crate, however and American Bully would need the large.


I use wire crates, but for a multi dog home I also have to send you a warning . I have had one female take off the front of her crate a small female too and had a male tear out of his and into another. 

If you just have one dog I wouldn't worry to much about it.


----------



## Schya (Oct 29, 2009)

I rescued him from a shelter so im not sure on exact breed. I would say he's leaning more torwards APBT at this point. 3 month old and still small so. but who knows.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Do you have any pics of him?

Also if you look on craigslist you can often find crates for under $50


----------



## Schya (Oct 29, 2009)

Ahh i accidently deleted them off face book i will post more tonight. He looks ALOT like BLUE PIT BULL MAN's Dog names Dozer haha. http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/20651-now-some-pictures-dozer.html


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well blue pitbull mans dog would need a large crate even tho he is APBT. So if he is growing at the same rate as that pup he may also end up needing a large crate, so getting a large with a divider is what you might wanna do.


----------



## Schya (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

AWE, he is adorable. I'd suggest getting a crate that is 36'' and getting a divider panel so you can section it off while he is small and then have it full size when he is grown. 

When crate training a pup you want them only to have enough room to stand turn around and lay down comfortably. More room than that and they will go to the bathroom in it.

There are dogs that will get out of any crate whether it is wire or plastic, it depends on the dog. Others will do just fine. Honestly you'll never know until you try.


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

I would buy two crates, a small one now, so the dog will not want to eliminate in it. A big one, when the dog is full grown. If you can find a "scott" crate, they are solid steel bars and the dog can not chew out. I have had one for 10 years, and it even survived an car accident. In my area you can not find them anymore. 

You also have to be careful, do not put a chole or prong collar on a dog in a wire crate, as they can catch it on the metal, and hang the dog. I had this almost happen at training once. 

You probably want a crate big enough so your dog can turn around easily in it, and where it's head does not touch. Yet not so big, where it will be tempted to poop an one side, and lay on the other. 

Yes, some dog do chew crates both metal and plastic ones. If you start the dog young, and punish every time he trys to scratch or chew on it, you may be OK. it depends on the dog. 

If you have calmer dog, a cheap metal crate from Wallmart or Meijer may work. Petsmart and pet stores seem to charge the most. Online companies are good, if you can get free or cheap shipping. From the looks of your pup, a 300 series size should be good.


----------

